# Canon speedlite 430exII



## EGVphotography (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got it two days ago and was wondering if anyone on here knew how to shoot really good portraits with it


----------



## vd853 (Jun 20, 2010)

I set my camera on manual mode, and set the flash on max, then adjust the camera settings to get the right exposure. I don't really know how to use the flash on automatic though. I can get some pretty good shots, but it takes a while to get the right exposure.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you are not use to using strobe lighting then start here. Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.


----------



## pepper1973 (Oct 8, 2010)

I also would like to take some portrait shots...i am photographing a friends wedding in 3 weeks.It all seems totally foreign to me reading the manual,and my less than technical way of thinking doesnt help.Just really need some simple ideas for doing portrait shots indoors....possibly outdoors to.I sort of feel a bit out of my depth at the momnent and anything that can restore faith in myself taking some better photos than normal would be very welcomed.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 8, 2010)

Direct, on-camera flash creates harsh lighting,red-eyes and unflattering hard shadows.   The article that gryphonslair99 referenced is a very good one, and it is worth reading through several times.  However, a simple way to get started is to use the flash in bounce mode, by angling the head either up (bounce from the ceiling) or somewhere behind you (bounce from a white wall behind you).  Bouncing the light spreads out the light a lot so your subject has to be relatively close to the camera.  So, put your flash in the camera shoe, set the exposure program to "P", angle the flash head to light the wall behind you, focus on your subject and click.  This will result in your camera computing the flash exposure, and exposing for the flash.  The wall will be acting as a relatively broad reflector and will provide your subject with a comparatively soft and envelopping light. 

If you want to also capture some of the ambient light, change to the Av setting on the exposure dial.  Then the camera will expose for ambient light with flash fill exposure.  This can work if the ambient light is relatively bright and your shutter speed is 1/30 sec. or more.  If it is dark, then the camera will keep the shutter open until the meter decides that you've captured enough light - and this will result is rather blurry photographs.  You have to experiment to get a feel for what works.

Once you've gotten some experience with flash (and hopefully some good results), then you can explore off-camera flash, manual exposures, radio triggers, multiple flashes, light modifiers like diffusers, reflectors and the like....


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

EGVphotography said:


> I just got it two days ago and was wondering if anyone on here knew how to shoot really good portraits with it


 
Yes.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 8, 2010)

pepper1973 said:


> I also would like to take some portrait shots...i am photographing a friends wedding in 3 weeks.It all seems totally foreign to me reading the manual,and my less than technical way of thinking doesnt help.Just really need some simple ideas for doing portrait shots indoors....possibly outdoors to.I sort of feel a bit out of my depth at the momnent and anything that can restore faith in myself taking some better photos than normal would be very welcomed.



Are you primary shooting their wedding, unpaid, or what? Study the links everyone's been giving you and get it down, get it down fast. The better you know your flash, the better shots you'll get.


----------



## pepper1973 (Oct 8, 2010)

Its not paid,they have an official photographer,i just wanted to try and get some acceptable shots too.Thanks for the help/info and general positive replies.


----------



## Mithras (Jan 7, 2011)

I am jsut  learning my speedlite 430  i use it on a canon g9 with P  and notice i always seem to produce  very hard brown shadows  most likely beause i do not know what I am doing ...  can I post a picture her for comment ?
R


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 7, 2011)

EGVphotography said:


> I just got it two days ago and was wondering if anyone on here knew how to shoot really good portraits with it



You have to play around with the flash settings, depending on what kind of lighting you want and how much natural light you have in your studio. If you are outside you can put it on a fairly low setting to get a good fill light. Just keep trying different settings and you will get it.

Don't forget to use a flash diffuser.

I just read Scott Kelbys section on photographing weddings on his Digital photography book. Vol2 so i could give you tons of tips. but i would suggest you just read it yourself. it is an awesome book, along with his other books. If you haven't read "The Digital Photography Book Volume 1,2 and 3" Which I assume since you are asking about the flash you have not read them, then you should definably go read... now! no seriously, i mean go buy them right now and read them =)


----------



## John Mc (Jan 8, 2011)

Read the Manual and play about with it


----------



## Zrock (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the same unit and i have found the best settings with the flash bumped down to -1 and bounced any ware from 45 to strait up. I usually have to take a few quick shots to find the right bounce.. I rarely use the flash strait at my subject


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 8, 2011)

John Mc said:


> Read the Manual and play about with it



This particular manual is a bit of a joke IMHO.


----------



## Zrock (Jan 9, 2011)

AprilEye said:


> John Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Read the Manual and play about with it
> ...


 
The manual does what it was made to do. Show you where the diffrent functions are. I found it quite usefull. Once i knew were the settings were i played around untill i was happy with my results.


----------

